# My First Eggs/Tadpoles



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Well recently my Patricia pair has been going crazy with the eggs.

I have my first clutch that has developed to the tadpole stage and I was wondering if they look like they are ready to hatch, and if everything looked normal so far?




























Also two of them are upside down. What is up with that?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They look good! They aren't ready to hatch just yet. They will straighten out their tails and break free of their sacks fairly soon, I would guess. Don't worry if they are turned over. They can turn themselves back. 

Here is a growth chart from Josh's Frogs.
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right


----------

